# Ceiling Fan



## gs300zx (Jun 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever installed a ceiling fan in a fifth wheel. I am looking to install one on a 28FRLS. I've done a search and come up with only the fantastic & turbo max exhaust fans.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

gs300zx said:


> Has anyone ever installed a ceiling fan in a fifth wheel. I am looking to install one on a 28FRLS. I've done a search and come up with only the fantastic & turbo max exhaust fans.


I saw some 5ers with them at a show last week. Titanium was one and I think Montana was another. Their web sites may state if they are an option. If so then the parts department at a dealer should be able to help you find a model that would work. Just a thought.
Bob


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I know nothing about this company but here is a link for a 12v ceiling fan for RV applications.

A quick google for 12v ceiling fan found that.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I know nothing about this company but here is a link for a 12v ceiling fan for RV applications.
> 
> A quick google for 12v ceiling fan found that.
> 
> ...


I KNOW that wouldn't work in my 21RS...









Dan


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

They are sold in the raptor line by keystone, also the forest river sandpiper line.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've seen several higher end 5th wheelers with ceiling fans in them, thought they were really nice. I know my 30' has a high enough ceiling to put one of these up, so your 28' should be ok. Only question I would have is how to attach it so it don't come loose or tear something up.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I,v seen them in a couple of forestriver 5er and the same price point as the OB.
crossed my mine also but DW ask why so I just forgot about it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I know nothing about this company but here is a link for a 12v ceiling fan for RV applications.
> 
> A quick google for 12v ceiling fan found that.
> 
> ...


That sure is a neat idea with a 12 volt fan









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PPL has everything. I think that are better stocked then Camping World.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We had a 110v ceiling fan in our Raptor, was really nice for moving the air up to the bedroom area and keeping the temps even. But we had really high ceilings, I'm not sure I would want one without those high ceilings. I didn't use it all that much since we mostly dry camp.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might get a nice close hair cut with a ceiling fan in my Outback....Yikes!!


----------



## gs300zx (Jun 3, 2006)

nynethead said:


> They are sold in the raptor line by keystone, also the forest river sandpiper line.


Thanks for the info. I've noticed that you have a 2006 Silverado. I have a 2006 only with the extended cab and the duramax LBZ. Have you made any modifications to it? I've put on a Banks cat back exhaust, a aux fuel filter and Amsoil duel filtration system. Waiting on Banks to come out with a diesel tuner>


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi we have had a fantastic fan with the rain sensor installed in every unit we have owned and would never be with out one.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

gs300zx said:


> Has anyone ever installed a ceiling fan in a fifth wheel. I am looking to install one on a 28FRLS. I've done a search and come up with only the fantastic & turbo max exhaust fans.


Before you install a fan, make sure you check out how much ceiling clearance left after the slides are closed. I'd hate to see all that hard work disappear in a big "crunch"!

Also, I have seen fans in Wildcats by FR as well.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Ceiling fan in an outback? That sounds like a headache to me.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I know nothing about this company but here is a link for a 12v ceiling fan for RV applications.
> 
> A quick google for 12v ceiling fan found that.
> 
> ...


I KNOW that wouldn't work in my 21RS...









Dan
[/quote]

Unless you are very short


----------

